# A Truck Destined For Some Low



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

Well here it begins. I just recieved my bagyards in the mail. Thanks to Andrew at ORT and to everyone that works at Bagyard, especially Andreas who has been in contact and letting me know what the status is. It was a long wait but no fault of ORT or BY, bilstein is to blame for that. So here it begins


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: A Truck Destined For Some Low (the.good.gli)*

nice dude! do werk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif subscribed
edit: what management are you going with?


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: A Truck Destined For Some Low (guesswho)*

nice i hope to get my caddy on air next summer. What are your plans for the rear?


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

nice


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (meanopause)*

are you gonna run the same wheels?


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

Oh $hit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*















this sh*ts gona be f**king SICK! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: A Truck Destined For Some Low (the.good.gli)*

well i just couldn't wait so as soon as the UPS driver left i was on my way to the shop to install them. for now it's just the fronts on a single valve and no rears. just couldn't wait and i don't have time to do everything before i go to waterwerks tomorrow.

you can see how much shorter the bagyards are than the JOM coils








they look like they are gonna go pretty low


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Nice. i want one.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

subscribed. should turn out pretty great.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (meanopause)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meanopause* »_nice


x2 nice bro


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

youre gonna need some offset love to pull this off.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_youre gonna need some offset love to pull this off. 


I dont think he's trying to lay rocker...
Looked good this weekend kev


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

tucks in there better than I expected actually. Looks good. Now do the rear.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_tucks in there better than I expected actually. Looks good. 

agreed. 
i forgot he wasnt running those super pokering steelies anymore.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Gonna be sooooooo sick.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

You know with a little measuring and some trial and error you could just run air shocks in the rear for cheap. Flip the axle and run some maybe 2.5" drop plates. Then use corvette air shocks to get you from fenders to driveable. Hell you've already got an air compressor on board. Only downfall would be a stiff ride in the rear with the shocks pumped way up.


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I dont think he's trying to lay rocker...
Looked good this weekend kev


thanks travy. there should be some more in store when you guys come on up to canadiana in your petrol car with all the dee-kals.









_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_You know with a little measuring and some trial and error you could just run air shocks in the rear for cheap. Flip the axle and run some maybe 2.5" drop plates. Then use corvette air shocks to get you from fenders to driveable. Hell you've already got an air compressor on board. Only downfall would be a stiff ride in the rear with the shocks pumped way up.


npot going to run air shocks. i hate how they ride that's why they were removed. the rear is getting a full double convoluted universal air bag setup and going to be running a larger 5 gallon tank. also the compressor this year is a viair chrome 480c. alos going in is the eai 7 switch box a custom valve setup and the dakota digital is in already


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_thanks travy. there should be some more in store when you guys come on up to canadiana in your petrol car with all the dee-kals.









Cant wait for GC dude, going to be such a good weekend. Have to stop buy the petrol refill station and make sure my tank is full of petrol before we cruise up though.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (the.good.gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_
npot going to run air shocks. i hate how they ride that's why they were removed. the rear is getting a full double convoluted universal air bag setup and going to be running a larger 5 gallon tank. also the compressor this year is a viair chrome 480c. alos going in is the eai 7 switch box a custom valve setup and the dakota digital is in already

Well damn that sounds nice. I was thinking maybe you we waiting on the rear to keep costs down but it doesent sound like that's an issue.


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Cant wait for GC dude, going to be such a good weekend. Have to stop buy the petrol refill station and make sure my tank is full of petrol before we cruise up though.









ya petrol is cheaper down there but you guys don't have the wonderful 94 octane







don't forget to get some browns and reds when you come up too, so that you can ball.

_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_
Well damn that sounds nice. I was thinking maybe you we waiting on the rear to keep costs down but it doesn't sound like that's an issue. 


nope i've had the rears and management for awhile now. i've just been waiting on the bagyards to get me motivated


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: A Truck Destined For Some Low (the.good.gli)*


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: A Truck Destined For Some Low (the.good.gli)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are you planning on notching the frame?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: A Truck Destined For Some Low (ValveCoverGasket)*

what psi does it get "lowest" at?


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: A Truck Destined For Some Low (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_what psi does it get "lowest" at? 


well that would be 0 psi. it's pretty hard to get less than that


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: A Truck Destined For Some Low (the.good.gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_

well that would be 0 psi. it's pretty hard to get less than that

ha ha ha ha. 
if your car got lowest with air in the bags i was going to say start notching.


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: A Truck Destined For Some Low (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
ha ha ha ha. 
if your car got lowest with air in the bags i was going to say start notching. 


nope fully dumped in those pics. nothing hits right now but i only have like 1/16" between the passenger axle and the body. i have to see if the fenders are resting on the tires when i'm all the way down though


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

yes... more local air content!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Looks Awesome!!


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice caddy


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

how far is your pan off the ground? 
something HAS to be holding you up.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re:*

the rear done yet?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Re: (SKIDMRK)*

or the fronts


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Kev do werk! love your caddy!


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks sick


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Re: (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_the rear done yet?


nope. blew an axle on the way to GC and truck hasn't moved since. will be a winter project along with the interior and possibly a repaint.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

cant wait to see more pics and progress of this!


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

35i 2000 said:


> cant wait to see more pics and progress of this!


Since it's been 2 years... I am guessing progress is stagnant... LOL


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Since it's been 2 years... I am guessing progress is stagnant... LOL


:facepalm:


----------

